# My belly in all its Glory...



## BigFunAce (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello Everyone I'm the "New Guy" here well.. i managed to find this pic.. and i think some of you ladies might find it interesting.. I normally wouldn't be caught dead doing this since i've always been self conscious ... but i guess there's no harm in sharing my Belly With everyone :blush:


----------



## Melian (Jul 17, 2008)

This is exactly what I need to see every morning when I log on at work. 

HOT!


----------



## leon (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome don't be shy 
nice pic


----------



## CAGIRL (Jul 17, 2008)

No harm at all...we like it! Great picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 17, 2008)

very nice, very nice


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 18, 2008)

BigFunAce said:


> Hello Everyone I'm the "New Guy" here well.. i managed to find this pic.. and i think some of you ladies might find it interesting.. I normally wouldn't be caught dead doing this since i've always been self conscious ... but i guess there's no harm in sharing my Belly With everyone :blush:


 

What a cutie. Welcome to the site.

:bow:


----------



## ThatOneGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

Haha, this picture made me involuntarily scream 'HOT!' pretty loudly. Very nice .


----------



## Morgana (Jul 18, 2008)

You have a so cute body. Very sexy!^^


----------



## BigFunAce (Jul 18, 2008)

well ladies thank you so much for the nice compliments you sure know how to make a guy feel good ...


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

ThatOneGirl said:


> Haha, this picture made me involuntarily scream 'HOT!' pretty loudly. Very nice .



I said the same thing sistah  You are very hot hon!!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh my you are adorable :blush:


----------



## BigFunAce (Oct 17, 2008)

Why thank u...


----------



## intraultra (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I sure am glad this thread was bumped. You are extremely good looking.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 19, 2008)

:wubu:
HOTT!!


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 19, 2008)

*giggle* You're cute!! Very sexy belly...;]

Welcome!


<3


----------



## velia (Oct 23, 2008)

You, sir, are a very attractive man. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 18, 2009)

BigFunAce said:


> Hello Everyone I'm the "New Guy" here well.. i managed to find this pic.. and i think some of you ladies might find it interesting.. I normally wouldn't be caught dead doing this since i've always been self conscious ... but i guess there's no harm in sharing my Belly With everyone :blush:



is that shower big enough for two :eat2:


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

Great photo, thanks for the share.


----------



## Hole (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, I like.. I like. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

omg :smitten:


----------



## lily352 (Jan 18, 2009)

That is a lovely belly you got there! Nice smile too!


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jan 19, 2009)

Mmm mmm mmm, that is one hot belly :smitten:. You're pretty sexy, thanks for making my day.


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jan 19, 2009)

p.s. I love your arms too. I was too mesmerized by the belly to notice them at first.


----------

